# Diablo 3: Release-Termin für das Hack'n'Slay steht fest - USK gibt Freigabe ab 16



## SebastianThoeing (15. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Release-Termin für das Hack'n'Slay steht fest - USK gibt Freigabe ab 16* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Release-Termin für das Hack'n'Slay steht fest - USK gibt Freigabe ab 16


----------



## Arcane2k (15. März 2012)

Hell, it's about time....


----------



## Mistermue (15. März 2012)

yeah ^^ endlich


----------



## Sab44 (15. März 2012)

Wow endlich erscheints... Ich muss ehrlich sagen, nach den ewigen Verschiebungen, Kürzungen etc. werd ichs mir jetzt nicht mehr holen. Als Diablo 3 angekündigt wurde bzw. so bis 2 Jahre später war das ein sicherer Kauf, aber jetzt warte ich lieber erstmal ab...


----------



## DrProof (15. März 2012)

*kreisch*


----------



## stockduck (15. März 2012)

Träum ich gerade?


----------



## stockduck (15. März 2012)

Sab44 schrieb:


> Wow endlich erscheints... Ich muss ehrlich sagen, nach den ewigen Verschiebungen, Kürzungen etc. werd ichs mir jetzt nicht mehr holen. Als Diablo 3 angekündigt wurde bzw. so bis 2 Jahre später war das ein sicherer Kauf, aber jetzt warte ich lieber erstmal ab...


 
Mimimimi... und wenns 6 monate gebraucht hätten von teil 2 auf teil 3 wärst glücklich gewesen


----------



## Angeldust (15. März 2012)

Finally 
Dann kommt ja doch noch vor Torchlight 2 raus.... hätte ich ja nicht erwartet^^


----------



## UrielOWA (15. März 2012)

*auf heutiges Datum schau* Kein 1.April. 
Ok^^


----------



## agentom (15. März 2012)

yay  Zeit wirds.. ich habs seit Juni 2010 schon vorbestellt  _(sehr günstig!!)_


----------



## ArgonautGR (15. März 2012)

Marc und Björn. Die Sommerblässe kommt. ^^


----------



## Jessejr (15. März 2012)

Falls jemand jetzt schon Diablo 3 zocken möchte. Würde gegen einen CS:GO Beta Key tauschen.

Bei interesse PM an mich.


----------



## Briareos (15. März 2012)

Gott im Himmel ich danke dir ... hat doch nun endlich das Geflenne wegen dem Release ein Ende.


----------



## SirForce (15. März 2012)

Eine UVP von 60€ finde ich für ein PC Spiel aber schon ziemlich happig. 
Naja, so richtig interessieren tue ich mich für Diablo 3 eh nicht, mal schauen wie schnell es im Preis sinkt, wenn es bei 30€ liegt werde ich vielleicht mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Daishi888 (15. März 2012)

Hmm gerade jetzt wo es bei uns in SWTOR bei den Raids läuft... naja der Raidleiter geht mir eh auf die Nüsse, also von daher... 

Headstart wäre jetzt noch das non-plus-ultra... so ab 16 März oder so 

Aber mal ehrlich; Endlich mal ein genauer Termin und dieser auch in greifender Nähe. Hätte aber auch nicht gedacht, dass D3 noch vor Torchlight 2 raus kommt. Das wird jetzt ganz schön schwierig für Torchlight 2 da noch einen angemessen "Schnapp" zu machen, nehme ich mal an.


----------



## MacKaffee (15. März 2012)

Hallo liebe PC-Redaktion,
ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt um meinen Bruder für 12 Monate PC-Games zu überreden und mir Diablo gesichert. 
Jetzt meine Frage zum 15.05.2012, werde ich das Spiel an diesem Tag in Händen halten oder einen Key für Battle.net erhalten?
Liebe grüße


----------



## Tiakara (15. März 2012)

Einen Monat später als erhofft, aber besser spät als nie und endlich ein fester Termin. Jetzt bitte noch einen festen Release-Termin für Guild Wars 2 und für die restlichen Spiele die mich interessieren können sie sich dann gerne viel Zeit lassen, die Grundversorgung ist mit den beiden Titeln dann erst einmal abgedeckt. *g*


----------



## MBcool (15. März 2012)

Na endlich!


----------



## Alexey1978 (15. März 2012)

Zum Glück hören nun endlich die ewigen Spekulationen auf. Hehe ich hab sogar ne Wette gewonnen, da nen Kumpel von mir gemeint hat dass es nicht vor dem 3. oder 4. Quartal käme. 

Dann brauch ich ja auch keinen Beta-Key mehr. Bis Mai überlebe ich auch noch ohne Beta, vor allem deswegen, weil dann alle investierte Freizeit auch in einen (oder mehrere) Diablo 3 Charaktere fließt die mir dann erhalten bleiben. 
Die Leute die jetzt Stunden über Stunden die Beta spielen haben zwar zweifelsohne auch ihren Spaß dabei, aber leider dürfen sie ihre Beta-Charaktere ja nicht behalten und fangen bis auf etwas mehr "Spielerfahrung" auch wieder bei Null an.


Von daher ein Daumen hoch,  dass das *2008*  angekündigte Diablo 3 nun _*ENDLICH*_ released wird!!!


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (15. März 2012)

meine vorfreude ist zwar nicht mehr sooo groß wegen der langen warterei aber kaufen werde ich es mir wohl doch  endlich!


----------



## Batze (15. März 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt ganz schön schwierig für Torchlight 2 da noch einen angemessen "Schnapp" zu machen, nehme ich mal an.



Leider. Ich denke TL wird ein ganz gutes Game, aber jetzt kommt es zu spät. TL könnte da höstens punkten bei den Blizzard/Diablo 3 hatern und aufgrund des niedrigen Preises. Sonst sehe ich da leider keine Sonne. Schade.


----------



## Soulja110 (15. März 2012)

geht klar, dann kann sich GW2 auch noch bissl zeit lassen


----------



## Cromox (15. März 2012)

Das ist sehr gut. GW2 wird auf jedenfall später herauskommen.


----------



## Marceos (15. März 2012)

Na endlich,es wurde ja mal Zeit ...freu


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (15. März 2012)

Na dann kann ich für die Monate Mai / Juni gleich einen Urlaubsantrag einreichen. Großartige Neuigkeit.  Habe nach der Beta allerdings noch Zweifel, ob Blizzard ihren Qualitätsstandard halt wird. Die Testversion hat zwar Spaß gemacht, aber begeistert hat mich das Sequel bislang nicht. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MFBB (15. März 2012)

Wegen dem hohen Preis: Wie immer einfach in England bestellen.
Kostet dort aktuell um die 35Euro, ohne nach dem besten Preis zu suchen.

Wer es schon vor Jahren/Monaten vorbestellt hat, kriegt das ganze für 19-25 Euro.
Wie ich glücklicherweise für 19 Euro

Die Preise hier in Deutschland sind viel zu hoch und Blizzard Spiele kann man sich übers Battle.net in der gewünschten Sprache herunterladen nachdem diese per CD Key registriert wurden.


----------



## Valarius (15. März 2012)

Hi!

Wo denn in England bestellen? Gibts da ne Geheimadresse welche zuverlässig nach DE liefert?

bei Amazon.co.uk kostet es aktuell (Mit Versand)umgerechnet 45 Euro...


----------



## Setzergott (15. März 2012)

Auch grade geschaut - lt. Amazon 46 € (incl. Versand)...schon ne Frecheit mit 60€ im deutschen Amazon-Shop


----------



## Malifurion (15. März 2012)

Wie siehts mit "uncut" aus? Kommt das Spiel ungeschnitten?


----------



## SirLoveJoy (15. März 2012)

Na endlich!
Dann hat diese nervenaufreibende Warterei auf einen "Genauen"Zeitpunkt ja endlich ein ende.
So kann man planen.
Zum ende wurde es auch einfach nur noch lächerlich,diese Geheimnisstuerei!
Schade das ich mit einem Betakey bisher absolut kein Glück hatte und das spiel mal antesten durfte,aber nun dauerts ja nicht mehr lang,dann können wir es ALLE ausführlich testen,bzw.spielen.
Wünsche allen Diablo verrückten ein sonniges und erholsames wochenende!
Grüsse


----------



## Orthus (15. März 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit "uncut" aus? Kommt das Spiel ungeschnitten?


 
Sollte man schon fast meinen wenns ab 16 is. Wenn die Blut oder Splatter ändern oder entfernen, ist eine 16er Freigabe nicht mehr gerechtfertigt (siehe Titan Quest) finde ich. Aber mal auf ein offizielles Statement warten.


----------



## Alexey1978 (15. März 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit "uncut" aus? Kommt das Spiel ungeschnitten?


 
Laut Amazon ist es uncut. Es soll dazu in den offiziellen Blizzard Foren einen Eintrag von Blizzard zu geben der besagt, das Diablo 3 auch in Deutschland so ist wie es sein sollte und keine Schnitte nötig waren. Allerdings habe ich das nur aus den Kommentaren auf Amazon. Ich habe selbige "offizielle" Meldung von Blizzard nicht selbst gelesen und kann gerade auch keinen Link dazu posten.

Einfach mal die Forum Suchfunktion nutzen bei Blizzard dann wird man sicher fündig.


----------



## southpoint (15. März 2012)

JUHU endlich mein leben hat wieder einen Sinn


----------



## kriegermade (15. März 2012)

FREU!!!!


----------



## CorhaL (15. März 2012)

Da wollte ich in klerikaler Manier den Dämonen mit Feuer und Schwert den Tod bringen und finde kaum eine Klasse, welche mich an meinen lieben Paladin erinnert . Das Spiel macht soweit einen soliden Eindruck, auch wenn mir dieser WoW-Designeinfluss und vorallem diese Discofarben etwas auf den Sack gehen. Wird auf jeden Fall gekauft. Mal schauen was mögliche Addons so bringen.


----------



## Gobii (15. März 2012)

Den Discofarben kann man gut mit der "Diablo III - FXAA Injector Mod" entgegensetzen. Mir gefallen die Farben danach viel besser.


----------



## Sylabeth (15. März 2012)

Zeit wird es, ich lutsche gerade noch den 2ten Teil aus, hihihi


----------



## Orthus (15. März 2012)

CorhaL schrieb:


> Da wollte ich in klerikaler Manier den Dämonen mit Feuer und Schwert den Tod bringen und finde kaum eine Klasse, welche mich an meinen lieben Paladin erinnert . Das Spiel macht soweit einen soliden Eindruck, auch wenn mir dieser WoW-Designeinfluss und vorallem diese Discofarben etwas auf den Sack gehen. Wird auf jeden Fall gekauft. Mal schauen was mögliche Addons so bringen.


 
Discofarben...man kann Zauber ja schlecht nur in Schwarz / Weiß / Grau darstellen oder? Ich finds ok so. Ein realistischer Look hätte sowieso nur wieder Zensur zur Folge.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (16. März 2012)

Ich werds nicht kaufen. Ich lass mich doch nicht brainwashen die Spiele können sie mit ihren Börsianern treiben..


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. März 2012)

wird sich trotzdem wie warme brötchen verkaufen


----------



## Malifurion (16. März 2012)

Viele meckern hier offensichtlich wieder rum. Dabei begreifen wir nicht, dass all jene Motzerei nur dadurch entstanden ist, weil es WoW gibt und weil zwischen Teil 2 und Teil 3 sehr viele Jahre liegen. Ich hab mir die CE damals schon in nem "Hypewahn" vorbestellt. Ich schau weiter, was für Informationen kommen und kanns immer noch abbestellen. Oder ich verkaufe die CE Version 1 Jahr später für das 3 fache 
Mein Kauf entscheident sich definitiv was sie mit den Gegenständen machen. Das Feld ist (lt. ofz. Homepage) noch nicht ganz geklärt, sprich Attribute und Item-Affixe.


----------



## backe87 (16. März 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ich werds nicht kaufen. Ich lass mich doch nicht brainwashen die Spiele können sie mit ihren Börsianern treiben..


brainwashen ? erklär uns das mal genauer...

ich denke du wirst was großes verpassen.


----------



## Briareos (16. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> mitte mai???gewagt!!nicht nur in deutschland sondern fast welt weit sind im Mai Prüfungstermine in den oberschulen, Unis und berufschulen-also nicht grad ein guter release termin für ein game das 10 jahre gebraucht hat???naja das die dumm sind haben sie ja manigfaltig zum besten gegeben-ich sags nochmal - jetzt wär der Perfekte release zeitraum-bis mai


 Es zwingt dich ja niemand das Spiel direkt zum Release zu kaufen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das es auch noch im Sommer, sprich Ferienzeit, käuflich zu erwerben sein wird. Und wenn sie nicht am Releasetag in Rauch aufgegangen sind, werden dann auch die Battle.Net-Server noch erreichbar sein.


----------



## Insoma (16. März 2012)

Also ich habe noch keine Prüfung an der Uni im Mai geschrieben. Die Prüfungszeit dort ist nämlich Mitte - Ende Juli.


----------



## Setzergott (16. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> mitte mai???gewagt!!nicht nur in deutschland sondern fast welt weit sind im Mai Prüfungstermine in den oberschulen,


 
Stimmt nicht. 

Zu meiner vorherigen Frage: Kennt jemand eine zuverlässige Seite im englischen Raum, der günstig DIII verkauft? 60 € find ich happig.


----------



## Alexey1978 (16. März 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Discofarben...man kann Zauber ja schlecht nur in Schwarz / Weiß / Grau darstellen oder? Ich finds ok so. Ein realistischer Look hätte sowieso nur wieder Zensur zur Folge.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist numal das erste Dreidimensionale Diablo und hat eine völlig neue Engine. Das es anders aussieht und natürlich auch etwas durch die "zeitgenössischen Einflüße moderner Spiele" beeinflußt wird, ist doch klar.

Ich weiß gar nicht, was manche scheinbar für eine farbintensive Wahrnehmung haben müssen. Sind da ggf. die Monitorfarbeinstellungen oder Treiber verstellt?

Auf meinem Monitor und den Stunden an Gameplayvideo in HD Qualität die ich mir über die Jahre angesehen habe ist die Umgebung und die Atmosphäre durchaus als düster und zu einem Diablo Teil passend zu bezeichnen. 

Logisch sind Effekte durch die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre etwas kräftiger in ihrer Darstellung geworden. Gerade mit mehr als einem Spieler wird es möglicherweise etwas "überladen" wirken. 

Die Grafik allerdings generell als zu bunt oder gar überzogen als "Discofarben" zu bezeichnen, finde ich doch arg übertrieben. Wem Diablo 3 zu bunt ist, der sollte womöglich besser Titel spielen wie Limbo oder (Achtung Scherz) etwas weniger LSD ins Mineralwasser mischen, dann wirkt's auch nicht zu bunt.


----------



## Alexey1978 (16. März 2012)

Setzergott schrieb:


> Zu meiner vorherigen Frage: Kennt jemand eine zuverlässige Seite im englischen Raum, der günstig DIII verkauft? 60 € find ich happig.


 
Lieber Setzergott. Ich weiß manchmal ist es schwer sich im Netz zurecht zu finden, daher kann ich Dir diesen Link als Hilfe für Deine Frage ans Herz legen.

Da ich aber nicht ganz so fies sein will hab ich Dir auch schon ein wenig Arbeit abgenommen. Der Link weißt Dich auf eine spezielle nicht völlig unbekannte Webseite hin. Geb bei der einfach mal folgendes ein: "Spiele aus England importieren" (am besten ohne Anführungszeichen)

Der erste Link der dann oben erscheint verweist Dich auf eine Seite die Dir sämtliche Fragen beantwortet bezüglich des Import's von Spielen aus England. Da ist ein Währnungsrechner verlinkt ein Verzeichnis von Spielen um zu prüfen ob selbige auch in Deutsch zu haben sind wenn Du die Version aus England importierst und noch mehr. Es handelt sich bei der Seite zwar um eine Konsolen-bezogene Webseite, ich würde aber jede Wette eingehen, das ein Großteil der dort verlinkten Onlinehändler auch PC-Titel im Angebot hat. Viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## Setzergott (16. März 2012)

Ach bist du lustig - ich kann dir nur diesen Link wärmstens ans Herz legen.Trifft es eigentlich ziemlich genau.
Natürlich gibt es zich Anbieter. Mich würde es jedoch interessieren, mit welchem Anbieter schon mal jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Von amazon.uk.com wurde mir beispielsweise gestern bereits abgeraten (zu lange Lieferzeiten).


----------



## Alexey1978 (16. März 2012)

Setzergott schrieb:


> Ach bist du lustig - ich kann dir nur diesen Link wärmstens ans Herz legen.Trifft es eigentlich ziemlich genau.
> Natürlich gibt es zich Anbieter. Mich würde es jedoch interessieren, mit welchem Anbieter schon mal jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Von amazon.uk.com wurde mir beispielsweise gestern bereits abgeraten (zu lange Lieferzeiten).


 
Du bist aber auch nen Härtefall. Lesen ist nicht so Deine Stärke oder? Ist Dir aufgefallen, das auf der mit etwas Humor erwähnten Webseite sogar Kommantere stehen zu ein paar der Shops, ob sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben etc. Da steht GENAU das was Du hier schon das 3. Mal fragst. Aber Hauptsache erstmal "Klugscheißer" verlinken anstatt mal ein wenig Eigeninitiative zu zeigen oder auch nur mal 2 Minuten zu investieren um die angebotene Hilfe vernünftig zu überprüfen.

Man man man was sind wir für eine Schaafsherde-Republik geworden. "Blöck mir wird die Antwort nicht auf einem Silbertablett serviert! Blöck! Hilfe!!"


----------



## ShadowDoom (16. März 2012)

Ich habe Left4Dead 2 bei Amazon.co.uk gekauft und hatte es am Release Tag oder einen Tag danach. (So genau weiß ich es nicht mehr). Lange gedauert hat es auf jedenfall nicht. Wenn dir 60€ zuviel sind, kannst du ja auch einfach noch ein paar Monate warten bis es günstiger wird 

Wobei Diablo 3 und warten in einem Satz schon bedenklich ist


----------



## Setzergott (16. März 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> ..., das auf der mit etwas Humor....



Haha...die Definition "Klugscheißer" war auf gut Glück gewählt...aber sie trifft einfach 100%ig auf deine beiden Posts zu. 

Aber der Post unter dir hat schonmal die Frage meinerseits beantwortet. Warten und Diablo III passt echt nicht zusammen^^

Schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Gott im Himmel ich danke dir ... hat doch nun endlich das Geflenne wegen dem Release ein Ende.


 
Dann geht das Geflenne los, wie ach so kacke das Spiel doch ist und dass Blizzard "tot" ist.


----------



## Thrallsknight (16. März 2012)

Soooooo ich muss dann mal los und die CE vorbestellen!


----------



## CorhaL (16. März 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Orthus*
> ...


Grober Unfug. Wieso resultiert aus einer realistischeren Farbgebung oder Darstellung gleich eine Zensur? Diese ist immer noch vom Grad der dargestellten Gewalt und ihrem Kontext abhängig. Mir geht es viel mehr um das überladene, insgesamt zu bunte Gesamtbild. Mir war ja Diablo2 schon größtenteils zu bunt, wenn auch noch im Rahmen. Das liegt aber wohl daran dass ich seinerzeit mit einem wahrhaft düsteren Diablo1 gesegnet war, in dem man noch Angst hatte, in die Tiefen unter Tristram hinabzusteigen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. März 2012)

wird die demo wenigstens für jeden frei zugänglich sein oder brauch man da wieder nen key wie bei starcraft 2 , WoW usw


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2012)

60 EUR für die nackige D3-Version ? Ganz schon heftig.


----------



## TheChicky (30. März 2012)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 60 EUR für die nackige D3-Version ? Ganz schon heftig.



Weißt du was eine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung ist?


----------



## Slasherseven (1. April 2012)

60 Euro für nen PC Game ist sau teuer! Ich hols mir eh erst wenns billiger is, kann und will nicht so viel ausgeben. Habe ledier kein Geldbaum...


----------

